# Why do i bother?????



## Guest (Jun 18, 2003)

Picture the seen, lovely day, cruising about mid afternoon, PC ( no honestly im not jealous ) pulls me over for the usual, nice car is it yours routine.

Everything ok, until out of the blue, " ok sir, can you wait here while the Department of Transport inspectorate comes with his light meter and checks your tinted windows???????

A wind up perhaps? alas no, 20 mins later que second Volvo lights blazing etc, so now we have 2 DOT guys, and 4 Police officers to check my tinted windows!!!!!!

Needless to say they fail the light test, and wait for it, my pride and joy is prohibited, for use on any road, until the window tint is removed, im given 20 minutes to take it home, and if my car is used and seen on any road the fine is Â£5000!!!!!!!

Â£5000 for tinted windows, im sorry, but this country has gone completely banana's!!!

So if you have tinted windows beware, as for some unknown reason the police and the DOT are having a clamp down.

Rant over,

Jay


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

*cough*

sorry mate, but the law is the law. Surely you knew it wasn't "legal" when you had it done, just like people illegally space their numberplates?!

the law is there for a reason. safety in this case, so a far better reason than chasing down so called "unreadable" numberplates.........

what pisses me off is people who think they are above the law for some reason......


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Yeah sorry buddy, but i agree with paintpoTT, if you choose to make your car look like a snowploughed ford orion with that bodykit and tinted windows etc, then you will have to accept the attention it will draw from the piggy wiggies and also accept the punishment when they find you breaking the law. 

Like tinpoTT says, this is a safety issue, so no matter how vindictive or unfair they may have been, they were acting in the publics interest, hence no fine proving its wasn't a 'revenue earning' stop.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2003)

If you read it properly, i was informing other people who i know on the forum who have tinted windows to beware.

And as the remarks on the snowploughed ford orion, what i do to my car is for the benefit of myself, i did'nt realise i had to ask for your permission, as i know i did'nt ask for you snide comments!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Didn't they say anything about your number plates? 
Jonah


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

What will you do about the windows, Jay ???
I guess it's a tough'n


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> If you read it properly, i was informing other people who i know on the forum who have tinted windows to beware.


I've no doubt you were....

But you were also having a "rant" else you wouldn't have gone on to say:



> Rant over,


Hopefully there aren't too many people on the forum who have gone quite so OTT with the drug-dealer blackout look. Don't get me wrong, I like a window tint - this isn't an opinion of what *your* car looks like. But there are obviously rules for what you can/can't do, which it seems you must have transgressed, so you can't be too p*ssed off with Mr Plod for actually LETTING YOU OFF in this instance, now, can you?


----------



## mav (Jan 9, 2003)

I have tints - I am assuming mine are legal as done by Pentagon....? - can anyone confirm? my light meter is out of batteries at the moment so I can't check ( ;D )

by the way, I like the look of your car... ;D don't listen to naughty Kev Powell


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> i did'nt realise i had to ask for your permission.


I wasn't saying that you did, i was just saying that if you choose to make your car look like it does then you are going to have to accept the attention it will bring you from our little farmyard friends.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Question. does that mean all Limo's tints will have to be changed. The ones ive seen are totally black :-/ ???


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Sorry m8 they say bad luck comes in threes ,tyre, wheel,windows ,as jonah said did you still have your plates on ?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

What rating are your tints Jay?

Pentagon definitely advise what is and isnt legal. I hope mine are! :-/


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

The legality for tints is quite clear (scuse the pun)...

It is for the following reasons...

1. Tints do NOT react to daylight, and as such a heavy tint REDUCES the ability of the driver to see everything they should in reduced light or darkness. Â Yes I know that it is not applied to the front windscreen. Â Im talking about the side windows. Â In europe, tints are prohibited on any windows in the front area (windscreen and side windows)...looks realy daft in this case.....

2. Â With heavy tints you cannot see the driver from the outside of the car, and as such removes the ability for the farmyards from identifying people in the car should they need to.

In either case, the tint is measured as a degree of how much light is allowed through the tint. Â Motorcyclists are subject to the same law (although point 2 does not apply!).

At the end of the day, if you are breaking the law, dont whinge if you get caught.

Jae


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> So if you have tinted windows beware, as for some unknown reason the police and the DOT are having a clamp down.


Jay - sounds like you got unlucky. Â Of course, you should be happy in the knowledge that if you drive without insurance, smack in to the back of someone, and then drive off without stopping, and then tell the police that someone else was driving the car after you get reported, or that you dont have the funds to pay the person you hit back, you will probably get off scott free (happened to my dad TWICE). Â They dont have the time or funds to investigate this, car theft, burglary or anything else much at the moment. Â They are too busy tracking down hardened criminals, as identified by their tinted windows.
phoTToniq
p.s. as for the comments about your car and the way it looks, I think it looks great. Â Not that you should care - you gave the right answer the first time - i.e. you made it look the way it looks for you


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

I agree mate,

Your car looks very nice, not too "boyracey" :-/

Honestly speaking, I think the reason they gave you a hard time is coz u have a nice looking car, And YES i do think they gave you a hard time. I speak from many experiences


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> I agree mate,
> 
> Your car looks very nice, not too "boyracey" :-/
> 
> Honestly speaking, I think the reason they gave you a hard time is coz u have a nice looking car, And YES i do think they gave you a hard time. I speak from many experiences


From Police or Forum Members :-/


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Jay,
I for one wish we could have a nice signature piccy of your car. It IS easy to do. IM me your password, and I'll do it for you. 

Btw, I love the look.[smiley=sweetheart.gif] Â 

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/aidb/jaytt2.jpg

I hope it won't cost you much to change the tint. Â :-/


----------



## AndrewS (May 7, 2002)

The attention from the police AND other forum members is nothing more than jealousy. Just like the guy who keyed my car last week, they have nothing better to do than try and take us down.
Rise above it. You have an awesome looking car. How many guys have to check their number plate before jumping in their car at a TT meet because they all look the same?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> The attention from the police AND other forum members is nothing more than jealousy.


I don't think so mate.

If you don't like the way someone dresses and you mention it to someone else, is this jealousy??

The old adage 'it's jealousy' is a load of bollocks. Police don't pull people for this. Forum members don't have a pop at people because of jealousy - let's face it there are enough modded TT owners on here who could have spent their money in more 'obvious' ways had they chosen to......


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

> I wasn't saying that you did, i was just saying that if you choose to make your car look like it does then you are going to have to accept the attention it will bring you from our little farmyard friends.


I don't think that was your original point whatsoever.

Rather you were being a c*ck as usual and taking the opportunity to make derogatory comments over someone elses car without them even asking for your opinion.

Fair play, you don't like what he has done but no need to phrase it how you did.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Jay mate - tough one, according to the paper you are in one of the areas being targetted for this at the moment.

According to same article a tint cannot stop more than 25% of light getting trough (I thought it was 35% but paper says 25%).


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Question. does that mean all Limo's tints will have to be changed. The ones ive seen are totally black :-/ ???


I imagine it only applies to the front windows, where the driver sits...


----------



## AndrewS (May 7, 2002)

It's a nice car. Period. Have the police seriously got nothing better to do? Have forum members got nothing better to do than make comments like:
"if you choose to make your car look like a snowploughed ford orion with that bodykit and tinted windows" and 
"Hopefully there aren't too many people on the forum who have gone quite so OTT with the drug-dealer blackout look"

That may be your opinion but is that the only way you know to express it?


----------



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

He hee, Kev's at it again! Â : Â His attitude is a bit risky consudering he has a picture of himself on his sig and he regularly goes to meets! One day it's going to be handbags at dawn methinks! Â :-*
Still going to interpro Kev? Â


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> I imagine it only applies to the front windows, where the driver sits...


Does that include the side windows in the front?


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Does that include the side windows in the front?


I would have throught so, & in that case, I am pretty sure the Limo's I have seen, have blacked out front, side windows...


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Limos normally have clear windows in the 'cabin' with blacked out elsewhere.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> The attention from the police AND other forum members is nothing more than jealousy.


LMFAO, no i can assure you it isn't jealousy on my part!!!

It is what has been described. The car is 'kitted' and looks stereotype, therefore it is going to get the sort of attention from the rozzers which they deal out to stereotypes.



> Still going to interpro Kev?


Yep Â


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2003)

Jay,

I say bad luck mate! Personally, I think that you're car looks superb! 

Ive only been a Forum Member for a few months now but have noticed that some people are rude with the comments that they post . I accept that people are entitled to their own opinions, thats what makes us all different. But what I dont agree with is people placing off comments on the Forum due to other peoples misfortune.

People should learn that sometimes it is best to keep their opinions to yourself.

Good luck with getting the timts removed. 

Marcus


----------



## groganp (May 20, 2002)

> due to other peoples misfortune


Misfortune? The guy has gone out, bought illegal tints, and got caught. Period. Where's the misfortune in that?

If you can't do the time, don't do the crime. And certainly don't rant about it afterwards.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2003)

Just give the guy a break. He's a Forum Member and I thought that everyone is supposed to be friendly in here.

The maturity level of the people in this Forum is ridiculous!


----------



## groganp (May 20, 2002)

> The maturity level of the people in this Forum is ridiculous!


That's what keeps this forum interesting by giving it some depth. Otherwise, we might as well read the letters page in Her Majesty's Daily Telegraph.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2003)

> Have the police seriously got nothing better to do?


They have a job to do......grow up!!

Recently a forum member had an incident where by someone without tints performed a u-turn infront of them....result....collision.

If the standards of driving on British roads are so bad, then surely it is right to challenge things which can only serve to inhibit road safety further.

It would have been interesting to have read the comments if the moron had had tints fitted.

What would your views be if a vehicle with tints pulled out in front of you on a summers evening, with low setting sun behind you, his eyes adjusting to the light conditions and therefore not seeing your silhouetted TT? Of course...you would jump from your car and praise the individual on how cool his ride looks.....my arse!!

Stereo typing.............anyone know what a competent driver looks like??
Me neither....so how can anyone decide who is capable of driving with highly reduced visibility, and for whom it will be "the straw that breaks the camel's back" with regard to competence.

This really is "chicken and the egg". The policeman that was involved in this would not have sat at his kitchen that morning....thinking...."I'm gonna book a TT today"......but you appear, you are breaking the law...he IS DUTY BOUND to deal with you. PERIOD.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2003)

> That's what keeps this forum interesting by giving it some depth. Otherwise, we might as well read the letters page in Her Majesty's Daily Telegraph.


Interesting or offensive? Â :-/

Where do you draw the line?


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

> That's what keeps this forum interesting by giving it some depth. Otherwise, we might as well read the letters page in Her Majesty's Daily Telegraph.


I was under the impression that it's rude to read a paper over someone's shoulder. But to do that to the Queen. Oh dear. OFF WITH HIS HEAD.
[smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Interseting or offensive?


Neither - I'd opt for "interesting" instead!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2003)

:

Thanks for pointing that out, wouldn't have noticed otherwise.

I'd better go back and modify my post, otherwise you might start a new topic about how disgusted you are with my spelling.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2003)

Gotta go with Marcus and the others in defence!!
There are some idiots on here with very big opinions that they should keep to thereselfs!!!
As for Jays car, The photos don't do it justice, its by far the nicest and the cleanest TT I have ever seen!!
As for the Rozzers they do pinpoint people in nice cars and anybody defending there obvious money making plans should be shot (by me) [smiley=rifle.gif]
I have been pulled at least three times for nothing more than wanting to look round and find a fault with it, yet when my car gets broken into they wont even take prints off it that can be seen on the windows and in the wax??????
An as for all you law abiding TT owners with comments like 'if you break the law then dont come on here ranting about it' I'll remind you of that next time you get lazered at 34mph and come on here crying!! Grow up people If you only want to have a go then I'd bite your tounge, its easy sat behind your PC but some people get very offended and you never know when you might meet!!!!

Boothy


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> As for the Rozzers they do pinpoint people in nice cars and anybody defending there obvious money making plans should be shot (by me)


So shoot me. This wasn't a money making plan else Jay would have faced an "on the spot" fine, or maybe even given points & fine for operating a vehicle which was illegal for use on the public road.

The police have actually done him a FAVOUR by letting him off with a warning, on the premise that he changes the illegal thing about his car.

If a copper pulled me for speeding and let me off, TBH I'd be quite happy with that outcome.....

Until you can show me evidence that TT owners have a god-given right to break the law regarding tint specification, or until you categorically state that you fully back Jay's right to be a potential danger to himself and other road users, then your opinion means precisely nothing to me.......


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2003)

Jampo,

But a copper wouldn't catch you speeding would they? Because you don't speed! You wouldnt be breaking the law, just like Jay would you?

Derrrrrrrrr

:


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2003)

about as much as yours to me then  
But like I said lets hope we never meet :-*

Boothy


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2003)

Well said Marcus ;D Reet off back to work, whilst this is fun I have more pressing things to attend to 8)

Boothy

Just cant understand those of you who bought a sports car and never speed (breaking the law) :-/


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Gotta go with Marcus and the others in defence!!
> There are some idiots on here with very big opinions that they should keep to thereselfs!!!
> As for Jays car, The photos don't do it justice, its by far the nicest and the cleanest TT I have ever seen!!
> As for the Rozzers they do pinpoint people in nice cars and anybody defending there obvious money making plans should be shot (by me) [smiley=rifle.gif]
> ...


as a young lad driving all the nice cars i've driven, i've never been pulled if i haven't done something wrong

i think it's unfair to say the police target people who drive nice cars.....they target people who break the law.....end of story

i suppose if they pull you over you must be doing something wrong?!

cheers

James


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

We aren't talking about what I do/don't do. We're talking about window tinting and the legal requirements, and the fact that Jay was given a polite warning and asked to change, rather than being hit with the full force of the law.

I have never said I am whiter than white. But thats not the subject under discussion. I have points on my license for which I had to pay the fine and take what was doled out to me.... FACT. But quite why this impacts a discussion on window tinting crackdowns, I'm not really sure....


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Just a darn minute...I see a pattern developing.

All the Jay haters  are skip owners!!!!! [smiley=idea.gif] ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> as a young lad driving all the nice cars i've driven, i've never been pulled if i haven't done something wrong
> 
> i think it's unfair to say the police target people who drive nice cars.....they target people who break the law.....end of story
> 
> ...


What a sheltered life you have lead then :-/


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2003)

> We aren't talking about what I do/don't do. We're talking about window tinting and the legal requirements, and the fact that Jay was given a polite warning and asked to change, rather than being hit with the full force of the law.
> 
> I have never said I am whiter than white. But thats not the subject under discussion. I have points on my license for which I had to pay the fine and take what was doled out to me.... FACT. But quite why this impacts a discussion on window tinting crackdowns, I'm not really sure....


Just sometimes your comments are harsh!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I don't hate Jay....

I just don't understand what his beef is!

If its a rant at the fact that he's been caught with dodgy windows, then I think its misplaced.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Just sometimes your comments are harsh!


The world is sometimes harsh too... maybe I'm just a little window into the world


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2003)

There are murderers/thieves/criminals etc out there commiting all kinds of crimes.

Yes, what jay has done is against the Law but I'm sure that the police have more important things to do with their time.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> What a sheltered lucky life you have lead then


i don't think sheltered has anything to do with it!

i think if you break the law on the road then you should expect to get caught

if you play with fire you'll get burnt etc etc


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2003)

Jampo,

Hope its only a small window 

Marcus


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Well, I think all you Jay haterz (tm)  Â should have a whip round and pay for his legal tints. Â ;D


----------



## groganp (May 20, 2002)

Well, actually, we were going to have a whip round to renew his subscription to Max Power magazine.


----------



## t2dav (Sep 11, 2002)

blacked out windows look naf IMHO


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

> Well, actually, we were going to have a whip round to renew his subscription to Max Power magazine.


...and here's me thinking that you're a touch pompous Paul. :

Anyway, here's another piccy of RiskTT to get the veins in yer temple throbbing:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/aidb/jaytt.jpg)
;D


----------



## boggie (May 8, 2002)

Come on now children - that's enough! :-X Go to your rooms without any supper!  I think you all made your points but as amusing as this thread has been so far, I have to get on with some work to pay for the optimax.

In summing up:

Jay is annoyed that he got caught and some brusque members dont like his car. 8)


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Jay is annoyed that he got caught and some brusque members dont like his car. Â 8)


I'm gettimg bored too but then again I'm also getting shit bored of people who bleat on about the fucking police doing their jobs. It's one thing coming on here and sharing an experience..ie I got nicked doing 105mph last night...bummer eh, but then to come on here and say 'haven't they got anything better to do?' is bollocks. For the vast majority of crimes there is another that is worse. Imagine the state of the country if the police did nothing but catch the 'murderers & rapists'...

Anyway, Ri5k_TT got treated well IMO and he should be chuffed to bits.

Plus it'll force him to make his car look better


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2003)

> There are murderers/thieves/criminals etc out there commiting all kinds of crimes.
> 
> Yes, what jay has done is against the Law but I'm sure that the police have more important things to do with their time.


FFS..........listen to the crap you speak!!

As I previously posted, one person on here was the victim of bad driving, resulting in a collision.

Had no Police turned up to that because they were ALL dealing with crimes, then NO DOUBT you would have found that a good excuse to bitch again!!

The "TRAFFIC" officer, employed on "TRAFFIC" duties was clearly doing exactly what he is paid to do..."TRAFFIC WORK".

When an electrician working for SWEB for example, is up a pole fixing a supply, do you seriously expect him to be able to sort out your bill queries just because he has SWEB as his employer??

The Police is no different....many differing roles, to deal with the many difering facets of modern life!!

Sure, certain area of their work could do with better performance......i.e crime etc......BUT who made you all EXPERTS of the world??


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2003)

> FFS..........listen to the crap you speak!!
> 
> As I previously posted, one person on here was the victim of bad driving, resulting in a collision.
> 
> ...


Who made you one?

You forgot to sign your post... GOD


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> Jay is annoyed that he got caught and some brusque members dont like his car. 8)


Spot on


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Just chucking something else into the fire...

Obviously you can take them off but what about sunglasses?

If in an effort to look cool or just because you want to protect your eyes say you have very dark sunglasses on while driving, you could potentially be looking through even more tinted glass than with window tints. 'Ello 'ello sir can the DOT check your Okleys ???


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

You can take your Oakleys off and not use them. It takes a bit more to take the tints off the windows.

<BUT who made you all EXPERTS of the world?? >
Oh, the continuing enjoyment of live's rich patterns! 

Back to the original post -- Surely the guy tinting them was aware what he was doing could have dropped you in the mire?
Can you get back to him and, as he obviously put illegal tints on, can't you get him to put legal ones on?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2003)

Who' been crying about BooTThys posts? :-/

:'( :'( :'( MUMMY!!!!!

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## emvisi (Nov 18, 2002)

> ...what about sunglasses?


I guess the issue with heavily tinted windows is actually when ambient light levels are reduced. At least you can take your shades off when it gets dark. 8)


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> I guess the issue with heavily tinted windows is actually when ambient light levels are reduced. At least you can take your shades off when it gets dark. 8)


I remember when buying mine that there were different levels of tint, and the top one shouldn't be used for driving.


----------



## emvisi (Nov 18, 2002)

> I remember when buying mine that there were different levels of tint, and the top one shouldn't be used for driving.


Interesting point and a new one on me! It's in British Standard EN 1836:1997: filter category 4 is described as not suitable for safe driving.


----------



## jusTTin_D (May 19, 2002)

after getting my car done last week by pentagon (smoke all round) i'd have to say it definately does have an impact on your vision, so i can understand where the law is coming from regarding this matter. i had originally ordered midnight (black) for the rear and smoke for the sides, but changed my mind on the day, and am glad i did.

although 4 coppers and 2 DOT guys for one blacked out car is a little OTT.

as for your car R15K i think it looks great...and its nice to see someone with a TT have a bit of originality with the exterior. i think the main reason some members are pissed off was due more to kmpowell's insults towards the car's styling :-/


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

Bluddy hell this topic is still goin on???

He was having a rant, he even said it!!

Even if you don't agree with the reasons why he was stopped, you should just commiserate with him, because "he was having a rant"

Maybe another reason why he was pisd off was because he didn't know they were illegal??? I know if something on my car came up illegal i would be pisd too especially because i wouldn't be able to drive my car until i get the problem sorted, otherwise face a fine of 5k!! (5k you serious??) I could imagine myself being in risk's position and trust me it would piss me off big time, by the way he was treated.

Heres another funny one about the sunglasses thing. Well you can take off sunglasses, when the sunlight has gone, so that makes it legal to have sunglasses? So (this is the funny part ;D) why not say to the police that you don't drive your car at night or when the sunlight has gone? I know I am a smart arse innit ;D ;D ;D

Please!!! no one give me a hard time!!! just writing my views, I haven't been personal with anyone, so please don't be personal with me


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

> I haven't been personal with anyone, so please don't be personal with me


Maybe Vlastan can get personal with you in a "special" way


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

Any ideas which areas are being targetted???

A few years ago I got stopped in Sheffield for the same reason.....was warned and told to remove the tints.........I think the coppers were piloting their light meters at the time. Seems like they are providing other police forces with these meters now.

I remember it took them over an hour to check the tints and fill out a very short form!.....this annoyed me more then actually being stopped.

No I didn't know they were illegal........and no I did not do them myself.......they were on the car when I bought it....from a lexus main dealer!?!

Anyways, just seems like motorists are easy targets again!


----------



## GPJ (Apr 15, 2003)

> i don't think sheltered has anything to do with it!
> 
> i think if you break the law on the road then you should expect to get caught
> 
> if you play with fire you'll get burnt etc etc


(Gav tentatively ventures forth)...
No.
No, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no.

I break the law on the road, (and I've been known to play with fire, BBQs and air vents - blokes stuff), but I don't _expect_ to be caught or burnt, because I excercise an element of control. That's not to say that if a was caught I would think the Police (or BBQ) were to blame, but I'd still be disgruntled having exercised the care I'd thought fit.
SO, its not unreasonable to rant having been caught for something you know is wrong. AFAICR R15K_TT didn't rant about the police anyway, just the ridiculous Â£5000 potential penalty.
As for the car... what's wrong with black cars, us pimps have to keep up an image for the blinkered forum members ya know Â 8)


----------



## dave_rsvr (Mar 27, 2003)

well,just read all 8 pages on this post,even better reading than the wak/ttotal wind up.what anybody does to there car is up to them,as far as i can see.as for breaking the law,i think everybody on this website breaks the law,or there is no point having one!i have to say guilty or not,there are alot more serious crimes that could be sorted out.


----------



## scotty26 (Apr 4, 2003)

Just feel the love in this room! .........Anyone for a group hug ;D


----------

